# R.I.P. Vio



## sebamd (Aug 2, 2010)

*One of my girls died sometime during last night. She had jump off the tank last night and I thought I had gotten to her in time, but after putting her on the hospital tank for the night, I found her belly up this morning.

My sis is devastated as she forgot to close the feeding door and that is how Vio jumped off. 

Hope you are swimming happily in the pond of heaven Vio.*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

